# Wanted Dead or alive (preferably alive pls :) )



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

I ahve been looking for property for a YEAR :grump: we live in bear lake Idaho and everyone has lost their minds I am assured. we are sellin our home this year and this is what i want * takes deep breath* sighssssssss

want 10 or more acres 20 is fine as well. want to be aBLe to garden i live in se idaho june 14 to sert 15 growing season last year and it only frosted 2 X in that time and snowed once :grump:

So would like zone 5/6 plsss I need trees and water and my hunny prefers snow :stars:

So i have been looking on the eastern part of colorado close to pueblo and canyon city which i fell in love with :happy: climate right -size of town right- sex offenders living there- WRONG 43 in canyon city if anyone wants to know yes i chked into what they did and there are multiple and federal laws broken BAD TIMES!!! so if anyone has ANYY suggestions about the eastern part of Co could sure use some advice :stars:

any other zones or states as well


----------



## rafter (Feb 26, 2003)

If you like trees...I'm not sure that Canon or Pueblo is it. Trees are short pinon or none, Outside of what is in town.

Isn't there sex offenders everywhere, or is this just a high number for the population?

Have you looked at Salida? Its a banana belt at the other end of the canyon.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

If I had move anywhere else in colorado, Salida would be my first pick. It's beautiful. But I must put in that on the west slope we have it pretty good. Check out Montrose area, we've been really happy here with the weather and scenery. Much better than se idaho and eastern washington....

Tilly


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

there are 10 sex offenders in salida and 38 in montrose there is alos a lot of crime in montrose as well. sighsssssssssss ty both for your input tho


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

themamahen said:


> So i have been looking on the eastern part of colorado close to pueblo and canyon city which i fell in love with :happy: climate right -size of town right- sex offenders living there- WRONG 43 in canyon city if anyone wants to know yes i chked into what they did and there are multiple and federal laws broken BAD TIMES!!! so if anyone has ANYY suggestions about the eastern part of Co could sure use some advice :stars:
> 
> any other zones or states as well


There are probably worse folks than sex offenders living there - and in your neighborhood too. Everyone makes mistakes and it is unfortunate that someone who made a foolish mistake when they were 18 or 20 years old have to live with that mistake for the rest of their life. There are lots of people out there who have been convicted of murder, robbery, burglary, etc., who do not have to declare this information to anyone. People who are MULTIPLE OFFENDERS (except the murder maybe). People who drive by your house every day and wonder if it would be worth breaking into.

You're not going to find any place that is totally free from them. You might as well accept that fact.

donsgal


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Tilly said:


> If I had move anywhere else in colorado, Salida would be my first pick. It's beautiful. But I must put in that on the west slope we have it pretty good. Check out Montrose area, we've been really happy here with the weather and scenery. Much better than se idaho and eastern washington....
> 
> Tilly


I'm rather fond of Lajunta and Lamar myself. No mountains, they give me the creeps.

donsgal


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I take it you are wanting to stay in the west? Most of the midwest meets your criteria.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

We have property 20 minutes south of Pueblo. Once we sell our place in Maine we'll be headed that way. You're not going to have an over abundance of either trees, water or snow either for that matter. We lived 1/2 hr east of Colorado Springs for almost 20 years and we did have snow there--still, not many trees and anyplace in Co. is going to be tight with the water.
Now if I could talk you into our beautiful little corner of Maine...We have thousands of trees, more water than you could ever use and things grow GREAT!!! Oh yeah..and plenty of snow for your wife. And you'll get a lot more for your money.


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

donsgal~ i looked up my area i am in and there are sex offenders 15 miles from me ive looked up a lot of areas now 43 sex offenders out of 15,000 people is an enormose (ap)amount to be conjegating together other people can CHOOSE to live there me NO TY. these arent 18 20 year old kids either any sex offender site will show you pics and when your lookin at a 40 yr old (not just 1) with crimes against 5 to 8 yr old girls and U have a 4 yr old in your house kinds of makes u go HMMMMMMMM and there are 43 living there should i purposely expose my daughter to that?????? no ty.


----------

